# installing desktopbsd x problem



## lobajotodo (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi people, I'm quite noob with FreeBSD so I decided to start with DesktopBSD. I try on virtual box and I don't have any problem about to instaling it.

I'm trying to install on a i386 system at my work but I have a problem starting X and I don't know what to do. DesktopBSD try to start with a blue screen and this message if you have any problem setting resolution try to press ctrl-alt-backspace. And press enter to continue.

I try to press enter but screen get black and I can't see anything and I try to press control-alt-backspace and it doesn't do anything. Is there any way to install it from dvd without starting X? I try safe mode but it goes to the same place so I can't. May be it is a compatibility problem but is a very normal computer so and I don't have any problem with linux or windows so. Any ideas? Thanks all


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | *DesktopBSD* | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## lobajotodo (Oct 22, 2012)

*I'*m sorry about to post here *I* try to find a specific forum for desktopbsd but the link you say it*'*s broken because desktopbsd is down since 09 (*I* read it on this forum) so *I'*m trying PC-BSD. As *I* said befor*e* *I'*m sorry about missing in the place to ask. *I* will do it better next time. :S  tnxThanks *S*ir*D*ice


----------

